# questions about culinary schools...



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

i am not a culinary student(i am in high school  )..anyway..i am doing a project on being a pastry chef, and i need information on culinary schools...what good scholarships, loans, and grants are there for people who are applying for culinary schools? (specifically in pastries/baking)..also, how is baking related to chemistry? (its for a chemistry class)..i would really appreciate any information about culinary schools in general as well


----------

